# Shampoo



## jaimelynn83 (Oct 3, 2005)

What shampoos do you swear by?

Pantine Pro V isn't as great as people think. Very high on the PH scale.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jaimelynn83* What shampoos do you swear by?
Pantine Pro V isn't as great as people think. Very high on the PH scale.

It also has a lot of wax... which leads to buildup. I really like Biolage Hydrating shampoo.


----------



## Nicolet (Oct 3, 2005)

Suzuki_grrl turned us on to some Pureology samples, and I loved them! I went out and bought Pureology's Hydrate Shampoo and Conditioner. My hair is so manageable and "swingy." Ok, that's a weird description, but I feel like those girls on those Pantene commercials.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* Suzuki_grrl turned us on to some Pureology samples, and I loved them! I went out and bought Pureology's Hydrate Shampoo and Conditioner. My hair is so manageable and "swingy." Ok, that's a weird description, but I feel like those girls on those Pantene commercials. lol - Swingy is nice!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Oct 4, 2005)

I use Therappe by Nexxus. Its really good on color treated hair, and smells delicious


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Oct 4, 2005)

My favorite shampoo is Phytobrush, but it's expensive. If only Costco would sell it in bulk, I'd be in heaven. But, that doesn't seem likely.


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 5, 2005)

Nicolet,

Where did you find Pureolgy, we don't carry it around here where I live.

Jen

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* Suzuki_grrl turned us on to some Pureology samples, and I loved them! I went out and bought Pureology's Hydrate Shampoo and Conditioner. My hair is so manageable and "swingy." Ok, that's a weird description, but I feel like those girls on those Pantene commercials.


----------



## PopModePrincess (Oct 5, 2005)

SAMY Salon Solutions. Awesome product.


----------



## Salope (Oct 5, 2005)

I'd describe Pantene as waxy, both their shampoo &amp; conditioner, so I shouldn't be surprised it contains wax but I am. Why would a shampoo or conditioner contain wax?

I guess the only shampoo I'd swear by is Neutrogena's Anti-Residue Shampoo. I use it about once every week or two to get rid of build-up. I'm really liking Bumble &amp; Bumble's seaweed shampoo. It cleans my hair well without stripping it of moisture or weighing it down.


----------



## kellianne76 (Oct 5, 2005)

I like using Joico's Kerapro, it works well on dry hair not to mention it smells like bananas


----------



## Nicolet (Oct 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by ***Jen*** Nicolet,
Where did you find Pureolgy, we don't carry it around here where I live.

Jen

Luckily, I found it at my local beauty supply store. You should check out www.pureology.com and request free samples. I believe they may even have a salon locator, too - find out where they may sell in your area.


----------



## leimei00 (Jan 27, 2011)

I recommend shielo shampoo. Its all natural and they dont do any animal testing. So far, it has worked great for me.


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 9, 2011)

Biolage Hydrotherapie.

Klorane Chamomile once/week.

Neutrogena Anti-Residue to get rid of build-up.


----------



## Leylani (Feb 11, 2011)

~ Desert essence Coconut shampoo ( no SLS)

~ L` Oreal Lumino Contrast Shampoo

~ Giovanni Smooth as Silk


----------



## llehsal (Feb 11, 2011)

Dove Cleansing and Moisterizing Shampoo.


----------



## divadoll (Feb 11, 2011)

I use liquid castile soap.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 12, 2011)

I use John Masters Lavender Rosemary shampoo and Citrus Neroli Detangler.


----------



## Asocialisten (Feb 15, 2011)

I usually just grab whatevers in the shower, but right now I'm fond of a voluminizing shampoo from John Frieda.


----------



## amberamani (Feb 16, 2011)

My favorite is Herbal Essence Hello Hydration, and dove regenerator for hair fall. I am still searching for shampoo least damaging for hair color.


----------



## cinderella (Feb 16, 2011)

I use John Masters Lavender Rosemary shampoo and dr. Hauschka nasturtium &amp; lemon shampoo.


----------



## DonnaJ (Feb 17, 2011)

I love Pantene anyway. I'm using Pantene Beautiful Lengths shampoo and conditioner, and my hair is the longest and strongest it's ever been. Good stuff!


----------



## toki1004 (Feb 20, 2011)

I love paul mitchell shampoo number one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> smells like coconuts and doesn't build up


----------



## laurenproartist (Feb 20, 2011)

Yayy! Love this!
 



> Originally Posted by *toki1004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love paul mitchell shampoo number one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> smells like coconuts and doesn't build up


----------



## laurenproartist (Feb 20, 2011)

I swear by Paul Mitchell's new Awauphi Wild Ginger Shampoo and Conditioner (and styling products)

Stop by a Paul Mitchell salon or school and get your hair shampooed with this. I promise you will want to buy!


----------



## janetgriselle (Mar 9, 2011)

When my hair isn't dyed, I like to use Organix, when it is dyed, I prefer Biolage for Color Treated Hair.


----------

